# ne pas / être épargné (épargner)



## eklir

Hola a todos, 
quería cerciorarme que la expresión "n'est épargné par" es está asalvo de. La frase: 
rien n'est épargné par la mort, pas même Dieu
nada está salvo de la muerte, ni siquiera Dios.
¿Sería esta la trad. correcta?
merci bien


----------



## josepbadalona

"está a salvo de" 
Para mí, sí, sin problema


----------



## Michelange

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, 
quería preguntar qué significa y cómo traducir al español la expresión francesa: "rien ne me fut épargné"
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

-
Nada me fue perdonado.

Pero no sé, mira si cuadraría en tu contexto.


----------



## lpfr

O tal vez:

"No me fue evitado nada" o
  "nada me fue evitado"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Nada me fue ahorrado/evitado.

Se suele decir cuando tienes que hacer frente a muchas desgracias o problemas.


----------



## Domtom

Pero a veces _perdonado_ también:

Pitié, mon roi, pitié !! Epargne-moi !!

Para pedirle que reconsidere su decisión de ajusticiarte a muerte. Le pides que te perdone la vida.


----------



## lpfr

Perdona Domtom, pero no estoy de acuerdo. El "Epargne-moi" implica, no el perdón, sino la conmutación de la pena. Así que no se puede decir que "épargner" sea equivalente "perdonar". En tu ejemplo, quiere más bien decir "ahórrame la vida", como el "save the king" de los ingleses.
Además, cuando dices "rien ne me fur épargné", no corresponde al resultado de tus delitos o tus pecados. Corresponde, generalmente, a la suerte. Tuviste mala suerte.


----------



## Domtom

¡Ah, bueno! Yo pensaba que era "perdonar la vida". Sí, hay un matiz con respecto a "conmutar la pena", si bien estarás conmigo que, al conmutarte la pena, te salvan la vida, te han perdonado la vida, ¿no?

Por otro lado, comprendo el sentido de la mala suerte.

Finalmente, otra cosa más sobre esta palabra. Creo haber oído a veces "se sont epargnés quelques vies humaines". Significa que se evitaron unas muertes, ¿no?


----------



## lpfr

Estamos de acuerdo, Domtom.


----------



## GURB

Hola
 De acuerdo con Iglesias:* nada me fue ahorrado*
Evitado tiene un matiz distinto y perdonado como lo subraya ipfr tiene otro sentido.


----------



## Maupassant

Hola amigos, este es un texto sobre la historia de Liebsdorf

(http://liebsdorf.free.fr/hitorique.php)

¿Este "Epargné par le conflit" se refiere a "No sacudido por el conflicto" o "A salvo del conflicto"? ¿Cómo lo traduciríais?

Frase: *Epargné par le conflit* de 1870-1871, le village est beaucoup plus touché par la Première Guerre mondiale. En 1914, les troupes françaises...

¿Alguien me ayuda? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
Puedes utilizar "preservado por..."


----------



## Paquita

Tina Iglesias said:


> Puedes utilizar "preservado por..."


Me temo que "preservado por" se entienda como "protegido gracias a".
O sea que el conflicto "protege" al pueblo, lo que sería un contrasentido.

El sentido es que el conflicto no lo afecta, no lo impacta, lo deja de  lado, lo olvida, no hace en él los mismos estragos que en otras partes.

Pero no tengo idea de la posible traducción (¿tal vez olvidado?????)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Tienes razón "preservar" se puede entender de varias maneras.

Otra posibilidad:  "aunque no le afectó el.... "


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi propuesta:

*- Al margen del conflicto.
*


----------



## Pohana

Víctor Pérez said:


> ...*- Al margen del conflicto.
> *


De acuerdo con Víctor


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Otra posibilidad:
- salido indemne

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Víctor Pérez said:


> *- Al margen del conflicto.*


Hola:
También me parece perfecto ya que no se entra en las razones por las que no le afectó el conflicto.


----------



## Gepo

Otra opción: *a salvo del conflicto*.

Au revoir


----------



## Maupassant

Puede que "a salvo" sea la mejor opción, pues el sentido, creo yo, es que Liebsdorf salió indemne.

Me baso en el Petit Robert:

Traiter avec ménagement, indulgence, clémence. Épargner son adversaire, son ennemi vaincu (cf. Faire grâce* à). (Sujet chose) La guerre a épargné ces populations

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Maupassant said:


> ...el sentido, creo yo, es que Liebsdorf salió indemne.


No es por enredar pero quizá hay otra posibilidad más precisa:

*- Librándose del conflicto.*


----------



## Gepo

De acuerdo con Víctor Pérez. Incluso otra posibilidad:

_La ciudad, *que no fue afectada por el conflicto* de 1870-1871, _ etc.​
Au revoir


----------



## swift

Hola:

"Al margen de" implica que el pueblo no intervino.

"Épargné par" indica que el pueblo quedó a salvo, cuando pudo haber sido severamente afectado.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> "Al margen de" implica que el pueblo no intervino.


"Épargné par" no significa que el pueblo interviniera.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Si nos ceñimos a esta definición:



Maupassant said:


> Me baso en el Petit Robert:
> 
> Traiter avec ménagement, indulgence, clémence. Épargner son adversaire, son ennemi vaincu (cf. Faire grâce* à). (Sujet chose) La guerre a épargné ces populations


 
quizás conviniera esta traducción:

_Respetado durante el conflicto de 1.870-1, el pueblo resultó, sin embargo, muy afectado en la 1ª guerra._

Se sobrentiende que fue _respetado_ por las tropas, la artillería, etc. 

_*Respetar*_ es el verbo que se suele utilizar cuando se habla de algún monumento que quedó incólume después de una guerra, y puede tener sentido literal o figurado. Por ejemplo, más figurado que este no creo yo que lo haya: _… y durante la terrible batalla de xxx fue respetado por las bombas._

Dicho sea con todo respeto, naturalmente. 

À bientôt


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tina Iglesias said:


> También me parece perfecto ya que no se entra en las razones por las que no le afectó el conflicto.


Hola:
Sí, puede que como indica swift, se malinterprete el "épargné par".
 "Al margen" puede dar a entender que la gente del pueblo se desentendió del conflicto y no que, por suerte, no le afectó.


----------



## Maupassant

Por lo que dice Tina, he optado, como he dicho anteriormente, por "A salvo del conflicto" y no por "Al margen".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. 
Il reste dans le monde peu d'endroits épargnés par la guerre= quedan pocos sitios* a salvo de* la guerra.


----------



## Gepo

Al igual que Gurb, estoy de acuerdo contigo, Maupassant. *Épargné par le conflit* no debe aquí traducirse por "al margen del conflicto", sino por *a salvo de* / *no afectado por* / *el conflicto*.

Au revoir


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ante tanta unanimidad, retiro mi propuesta. Pero, no creéis que si...


----------



## Lampiste

Pues para Maupassant, Gepo, Swift y Gurb, que son los que han propuesto _*a salvo*_, salva de aplausos.


----------



## Ashuriña

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir ce que _épargner_ signifie et comme le traduire dans ce prévision de la météo:
Seules les régions proches de la Méditerranée seront épargnées par la pluie mais le ciel sera encore bien voilé.​
Peut-être qu'il ne pleuvra pas dans cettes régions? C'est-à-dire: _se librarán de la lluvia._
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## galizano

Se salvarán de la lluvia.


----------



## suzie_

Buenos días / noches, tengo el "ne pas être épargné" en un artículo de opinión y no sé bien cómo podría traducirlo:

Plus de seize mois après le début du soulèvement syrien, l'opposition intérieure, tout comme l'opposition extérieure, *n'a pas été épargnée par* les désaccords stratégiques et les divergences politiques.
¿Sería acaso: "no ha sido evitada por"? Muchas gracias por la ayuda que puedan brindarme.


----------



## Gepo

Hola, suzie
Yo creo que aquí también correspondería emplear "no ha quedado a salvo / a resguardo / de los desacuerdos...".
También podría decirse "no dejó de ser afectada por..."
Saludos


----------



## suzie_

muchas gracias


----------



## Gepo

Otra opción más breve:
- "no se salvó de..."
Saludos


----------



## Gepo

Para otros contextos, distintos de los discutidos en este hilo, cuando no se aclara de qué se está o no está resguardado, me parece que puede servir el giro *(no) hacer las cosas fáciles*.
Por ejemplo, antes de enumerar una serie de incomodidades que el otro le provocaba en cierta situación, alguien afirma: _Il ne m'épargnait pas._ Yo aquí diría: _*Él no me hacía las cosas fáciles*_.


----------

